

10 Essential Characteristics of Your First Employee - Mengue
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/08/26/10-essential-characteristics-of-your-first-employee/

======
zer00eyz
This is pretty good but two big ones are missing

\-- Grace under fire: I always love to ask folks I interview "what was your
biggest mistake and how did you recover". The person who can be the cause and
the solution (or at least a major player in it) and knows to "ask for help" is
someone you want on your team. Folks who cry in a corner or "hide it" aren't
the people you want to hire.

\-- Tolerance for risk: Your going to have a lot of it, they are going to take
some of it too. Make sure you aren't going to get someone on your team who is
great till you have to make a big move and they shut down

~~~
Mengue
good points, thanks for the contribution!

